# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  hình nền động trên desktop

## phiphi91

em có nghe nói là có chương trình làm khung hình nền động trên desktop vậy không biết có không.nếu có thì chỉ cho em với. em thử download coral pic nhưng các trang web điều không cho down.

----------


## thienanphuoc01

*thay đổi hình nền tự động cho win xp* 
​
phần mềm giúp thay đổi hình động thì có nhiều lắm :
win 7 cho phép thay đổi tự động rất dễ .còn với xp thì bạn làm như sau :

download miễn phí winter fun packs 2003 tại http://soft4all.info/free-software-download/windows-digital-photography-winter-fun-pack-2003/ 

sau khi download và cài đặt, tại màn hình giao diện chính, bạn chọn digital photography.

​
 tại màn hình tiếp theo, chọn ‘winter fun wallpapers changer’ và nhấn vào ‘launch the winter wallpapers changer’

​
 một hộp thoại mới hiện ra. tại đây, bạn có thể chọn thư mục chứa các hình ảnh làm nền, điều chỉnh khoảng thời gian để thay đổi (tối thiểu là 15 phút và tối đa là 1 tuần). cuối cùng nhấn vào ok để thiết lập có tác dụng.

​

wally là phần mềm miễn phí, không chỉ cho phép bạn thay đổi hình nền bằng các hình ảnh có trên máy tính, mà còn có thể sử dụng các hình ảnh có trong tài khoản flickr, photobucket, picasa… để làm hình nền và tự động thay đổi. 

download phần mềm tại http://softbuzz.net/windows/desktop/themes-wallpaper/wally_78.html 

sau khi download và cài đặt, biểu tượng của chương trình sẽ nằm ở khay hệ thống. để bắt đầu sử dụng, bạn click chuột phải vào đó và chọn settings.

​tại cửa sổ settings hiện ra, ở khung bên trái, bạn chọn ‘files’ hoặc ‘folder’, rồi nhấn nút ‘add files/add folders’ để sử dụng hình ảnh có trên ổ cứng, hoặc chọn flickr, photobucket… để tìm và sử dụng các hình ảnh có trên internet từ các dịch vụ này. mục ‘interval’ ở trên cho phép bạn thiết lập thời gian để thay đổi giữa các hình nền. 

​
 
nhấn ok để thiết lập có tác dụng. cuối cùng, bạn click chuột phải vào biểu tượng chương trình trên khay hệ thống, nhấn play để bắt đầu quá trình chuyển đổi hình nền.






 *còn nếu đưa hình động vào làm nền thì bạn có thể dùng thủ thuật này :*
​*download* : http://www.brothersoft.com/xpscene-download-197095.html
phần mềm *miễn phí* *xpscene* với dung lượng “bé hạt tiêu” sẽ giúp bạn thực hiện được điều đó. sau khi tải về file nén của chương trình (dung lượng khoảng 99kb), bạn dùng một *phần mềm* bung nén để trích xuất ra ổ ứng file xpscene.exe (dung lượng 148kb). kích đúp vào file xpscene.exe này, bạn sẽ thấy giao diện khá bắt mắt và than thiện của chương trình: giao diện được chia thành 3 khung chính (tương ứng với 3 step) và 3 nút bấm được đánh số như trong hình sau.
 

​ bước 1: bạn hãy bấm vào nút 1 và chọn đến file video mà bạn muốn làm ảnh nền với định dạng mặc định là wmv, avi và mpeg. nếu *windows* media player của bạn hỗ trợ đọc được các định dạng file khác (như mov, mp4, flv) thì bạn cũng có thể chọn các file dạng đó. chọn xong nhấn ok.

 

​ sau đó kích chọn vào mục stretch video to display size để sau này đoạn video clip sẽ hiển thị hết màn hình desktop.

bước 2: bạn bấm vào nút 2 và chọn thư mục lưu dữ liệu xuất ra của chương trình (là một file web dạng html và file video mà bạn chọn). ở đây tôi chọn thư mục my pictures nằm trong my documents để tiện cho việc chọn nó ở bước sau. nhấn ok để chấp nhận.

 

​ bước 3: xong hai bước trên, bạn bấm vào nút 3 để chương trình làm việc, việc này mất chưa đến 1 giây. khi chương trình làm việc xong, bạn sẽ thấy nó hiện dòng chữ hoàn tất. đến đây, bạn hãy tắt chương trình này đi.

 

​ việc cuối cùng, bạn hãy trở ra màn hình desktop, nhấp chuột phải lên desktop, chọn properties. trong hộp thoại display properties, bạn hãy kích chuột lên thẻ desktop. trong khung background bạn tìm đến file html mà chương trình tạo ra. 

 

​ nếu ở bước 2 bạn chọn thư mục lưu khác với thư mục my pictures, bạn hãy bấm nút browse để tìm đến file html ở thư mục khác mà bạn chọn. sau đó bấm ok để hoàn tất. giờ đây desktop của bạn đã có một video làm ảnh nền rồi. 

 

​ điều cần chú ý ở đây là bạn sẽ không thấy được menu chuột phải thông thường khi nhấp chuột phải lên desktop nữa mà thay vào đó là menu của windows media player. để mở lại hộp thoại display properties và chọn ảnh nền khác, bạn hãy vào start menu, chọn mục run, gõ vào đó chữ desk.cpl và nhấn enter. 

 

​ công việc đổi lại hình nền giờ là của bạn. chúc bạn thành công!

*đưa video làm hình nền trong win vista* 

trong vista, bạn có thể thiết lập để đưa một đoạn video, kèm âm thanh làm ảnh nền cho desktop để desktop của bạn trông sống động hơn.

để làm được việc này, bạn cần một card màn hình hỗ trợ và file video sử dụng phải có định dạng là .mpeg hay .wmv. để đưa video vào desktop, bạn nhấn chuột phải lên desktop, chọn personalize > desktop background, nhấn location, chọn windows dreamscene > content, sau đó chọn đoạn video bạn muốn đưa làm nền cho desktop, nhấn ok để xác nhận. 

nếu bạn có một video khác muốn đưa vào thì bạn thực hiện nhấn chuột phải lên desktop, chọn personalize > desktop background > location > videos or public videos > browse, sau đó tìm đến file bạn muốn dùng, nhấn ok để đưa đoạn video đó vào. 

một đặc điểm nổi bật của công cụ windows dreamscene chính là việc có thể bật âm thanh của đoạn video khi bạn dùng nó là nền của desktop. tính năng này chạy tốt nhất trên phiên bản vista ultimate. 

 <div style="text-align: center">​
nhấn chuột phải vào biểu tượng cái loa trên notification area, chọn open volume mixer, dưới mục windows dreamscene, nhấn chuột vào biểu tượng cái loa màu xanh để khởi động hệ thống âm thanh cho hình nền. cuối cùng kéo thanh âm lượng để có được âm thanh mong muốn.​</div>

----------

